# Vorfilter im Schwerkraft



## CrimsonTide (18. Aug. 2009)

Nun denn, liebe Teichgemeinde, ich stehe eventuell vor einem gröberen Umbau (dzt. gepumpt) und muss mich eingehend informieren, da ich, wenn ich schon die Arbeit habe, gleich auf Schwerkraft umstellen möchte. Teichgröße wird dann vermutlich so an die 15-20m³ werden.

Als Filter habe ich vor, einen Tonnenfilter zu bauen, den ich eben in Schwerkraft betreiben möchte. Jetzt ist mir bewusst, dass ein Vorfilter nötig wäre, damit meine Bio-Filter-Tonnen nicht mit dem ganzen groben Dreck voll sind.

Welche Möglichkeiten könnt ihr mir anbieten, wenn ich nicht viel Geld ausgeben kann/möchte?! Ein Sifi I plus Pumpe kosten leider ca. 600 € und das ist eine Stange Geld. Muss die Spülpumpe beim Sifi eigentlich dauernd laufen oder reicht es, wenn man alle 1-x Stunden für 15-x Minuten spült?!

Ein teilgepumptes System mit normalem Siebfilter als Vorfilter ist mir auch nicht so sympathisch, denn dann muss man den Tonnenfilter wieder so hoch machen, dass ein Rückfluss zum Teich möglich ist.

Eine reine Vortex-Kammer wäre das günstigste, aber wie groß muss die für einen 15-20 m³ Teich sein?!

Ich habe versucht, die Suche des Forums zu bemühen, bin aber für meine Verhältnisse nicht auf DIE Lösung gestoßen.

Danke für euro Tipps und Hilfe!

lg,

Aaron

ups, gerade gesehen ... Titel sollte natürlich "Vorfilter im Schwerkraft-Prinzip" sein ... man könnte doch fast meinen, ich wäre der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig ... gut, ich bin Österreicher, d.h. ist ja eh keine/eine andere deutsche Sprache


----------



## schrope (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vorfilter im Schwerkraft*

Hallo Aaron!

Ich verstehe deine Sprache, auch wennst a Kärntner bist.....

Was ich dir raten würde ist ein Sieb- oder Spaltsiebfilter.
Für Schwerkraft ist es zwar nicht so leicht einen selbst zu bauen, aber möglich und du kommst ohne Spülung auf 100 bis 150€.

Bemühe mal die Suchfunktion nach diesen Begriffen und du wirst überschwemmt mit Bauanleitungen und Diskusionen diesbezüglich.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Testpilot (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vorfilter im Schwerkraft*



schrope schrieb:


> .....Spaltsiebfilter.....
> Für Schwerkraft ist es zwar nicht so leicht einen selbst zu bauen, aber möglich und du kommst ohne Spülung auf 100 bis 150€.



Das wird zu dem Preis nichts werden da alleine das Spaltsieb schon teurer ist.
Und wenn ein Teilschwerkraftsystem nicht gewünscht ist, auch nicht das Richtige. 
Bei einem Schwerkraftsystem wirst Du um eine SIFI nicht umhin kommen.
Die kann man im übrigen auch selbst bauen 
Ob die Pumpe immer laufen muss wirst Du erst feststellen wenn die Anlage ihren Betrieb aufgenommen hat, so etwas kann man pauschal nicht sagen.
Man könnte das mit einer Niveauregulierung koppeln, vergleichbar eines Trommelfilters und bei Bedarf zuschalten ¿ (Ironie)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## schrope (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vorfilter im Schwerkraft*

Hi!



			
				Testpilot schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird zu dem Preis nichts werden da alleine das Spaltsieb schon teurer ist.



Das stimmt, ich hab auch einen Selbstbau mit Siebgewebe gemeint nur nicht dazugeschrieben.

Eine Sifi Patrone würde ich nicht nehmen, da würde ich vorher auf ein Halbschwerkraftsystem zurückgreifen, da bei einem Siebfilter (Spalt und Gewebe) der Schmutz AUS dem System entfernt wird und somit nicht in Lösung gehen kann und bei einer Sifi der Schmutz erst entfernt wird wenn er sich abgesetzt hat und somit all seine Nähstoff ans Wasser abgegeben hat.

Du siehst also, entweder Siebfilter, Trommelfilter oder Vliesfilter, alles andere kannst du vergessen!

MfG,
Peter


----------

